# Pool Pump Motor GFCI Protection FYI:



## Bryan Holland (Jul 5, 2011)

Pool Pump Motor GFCI Protection FYI:

This is from UL 1081 (Standard For Safety For Swimming Pool Pumps, Filters, and Chlorinators).

52.5 Unless otherwise indicated, the instructions shall be in the exact words specified or shall be in equally definitive terminology to the following items. No substitutes shall be used for the words "WARNING" and "CAUTION ." The items may be numbered. The first and last items specified below shall be first and last respectively. Other important and precautionary items determined appropriate by the manufacturer may be inserted. Notes to the manufacturer are in parentheses.

IMPORTANT SAFETY INSTRUCTIONS

When installing and using this electrical equipment, basic safety precautions should always be followed, including the following:

1) READ AND FOLLOW ALL INSTRUCTIONS

2) (For all units) WARNING - To reduce the risk of injury, do not permit children to use this product unless they are closely supervised at all times.

3) (For storable pool pumps) WARNING - Risk of Electric Shock. Connect only to a grounding type receptacle. This product is provided with a ground-fault circuit-interrupter. If replacement of the plug or cord is needed, use only identical replacement parts.

*4) (For all permanently-installed units intended for use on 15 or 20 ampere, 125 volt or 240 volt, single phase branch circuits) WARNING - Risk of Electric Shock. Connect only to a branch circuit protected by a ground-fault circuit-interrupter (GFCI). Contact a qualified electrician if you cannot verify that the circuit is protected by a GFCI. *

5) Deleted March 31, 2010.

6) Deleted March 31, 2010.

*7) (For all permanently installed units intended for use on 15 or 20 ampere, 125 volt or 240 volt, single phase branch circuits) The unit must be connected only to a supply circuit that is protected by a ground-fault circuit-interrupter (GFCI). Such a GFCI should be provided by the installer and should be tested on a routine basis. To test the GFCI, push the test button. The GFCI should interrupt power. Push the reset button. Power should be restored. If the GFCI fails to operate in this manner, the GFCI is defective. If the GFCI interrupts power to the pump without the test button being pushed, a ground current is flowing, indicating the possibility of an electric shock. Do not use this pump. Disconnect the pump and have the problem corrected by a qualified service representative before using. *

*8) (For storable pool pumps) The unit is provided with a ground-fault circuit-interrupter (GFCI). To test the GFCI, push the test button. The GFCI should interrupt power. Push the reset button. Power should be restored. If the GFCI fails to operate in this manner, the GFCI is defective. If the GFCI interrupts power to the pump without the test button being pushed, a ground current is flowing, indicating the possibility of an electric shock. Do not use this pump. Disconnect the pump and have the problem corrected by a qualified service representative before using. *

9) (For units intended for above-ground storable swimming pools) Do not bury cord. Locate cord to minimize abuse from lawn mowers, hedge trimmers, and other equipment.

10) (For all cord- and plug-connected units) WARNING - To reduce the risk of electric shock, replace damaged cord immediately.

11) (For units intended for above-ground storable swimming pools) WARNING - To reduce the risk of electric shock, do not use extension cord to connect unit to electric supply; provide a properly located outlet.

12) (For units intended for above-ground storable swimming pools) CAUTION - This pump is for use with storable pools only. Do not use with permanently-installed pools. A storable pool is constructed so that it is capable of being readily disassembled for storage and reassembled to its original integrity. A permanently-installed pool is constructed in or on the ground or in a building such that it cannot be readily disassembled for storage.

13) (For swimming pool pumps intended for use with permanent swimming pools or spas) CAUTION - This pump is for use with permanently-installed pools and may also be used with hot tubs and spas if so marked. Do not use with storable pools. A permanently-installed pool is constructed in or on the ground or in a building such that it cannot be readily disassembled for storage. A storable pool is constructed so that it is capable of being readily disassembled for storage and reassembled to its original integrity.

14) (For hot tub and spa pumps) Do not install within an outer enclosure or beneath the skirt of a hot tub or spa.

15) SAVE THESE INSTRUCTIONS.

*Items 4 - 7 revised March 31, 2010. Items 9 - 14 revised May 28, 2009. Revised item 3 and added items 4, 7, and 8 effective May 28, 2011.*

1) Is there a "grand father" period to use up the existing motors that are already manufactured before the May 28, 2011 date?

(A)There is not really a "grandfather" period, basically any product manufactured prior to this date that was able to bear the UL Listed mark, is still considered UL Listed and in compliance with the UL 1081 requirements. However products manufactured after this date must comply with the marking requirements to be able to bear the UL Listed mark and would require the GFCI protection requirements in the installation instructions.

2) Should the motor have a manufacture date on the nameplate? (I have looked at several motors and have not seen a date of manufacture on pool pump motors)

(A)Yes, UL 1081 contains the following requirement for the manufacture date, see the requirements covered by UL 1081 clause 50.1.1 b);

50.1 General

50.1.1 A unit shall be legibly and permanently marked with:

a) The manufacturer's name, trade name, or trademark;

b) The day or other dating period of manufacture not exceeding any three consecutive months;

c) A distinctive catalog or model number or the equivalent; and

d) The electrical ratings as described in Storable Pool Pumps, Section 48, and Permanently-Installed Units, Section 49.

Exception No. 1: The manufacturer's identification may be in a traceable code if the unit is identified by the brand or trademark owned by a private labeler.

Exception No. 2: The date of manufacture is not prohibited from being abbreviated or in an established or otherwise accepted code.

3) There is a "Pentex" multi speed motor being used in our area that will not work with GFCI protection on the branch circuit. Will this pool pump motor also be required to be GFCI protected? Do you know if they are working to correct this problem? (the 2010 Florida Energy Code will require multi speed motors on new pools or replacement pool motors as of 12/31/2011, and we are foreseeing a problem with these motors).

(A)Yes, if the pool pump is listed to UL 1081(Standard For Safety For Swimming Pool Pumps, Filters, and Chlorinators), there are no exceptions to the GFCI protection requirements.

All permanently installed pool pump units intended for use on 15 or 20 ampere, 125 volt or 240 volt, single phase branch circuits, the unit must be connected only to a supply circuit that is protected by a ground-fault circuit-interrupter (GFCI). Such a GFCI should be provided by the installer and should be tested on a routine basis. If the GFCI interrupts power to the pump without the test button being pushed, a ground current is flowing, indicating the possibility of an electric shock. Do not use this pump. Disconnect the pump and have the problem corrected by a qualified service representative before using.

For storable pool pumps, the unit is provided with a ground-fault circuit-interrupter (GFCI). If the GFCI interrupts power to the pump without the test button being pushed, a ground current is flowing, indicating the possibility of an electric shock. Do not use this pump. Disconnect the pump and have the problem corrected by a qualified service representative before using.

If these motors are UL Listed to UL 1081 and will not work on a GFCI protected circuit, we will need to have you file an AHJ Product Incident report.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 5, 2011)

Are you saying that we, the installing electricians do not read the installation instructions and don't comply with 110.3(B)?


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jul 6, 2011)

No, of course not.  I am just forwarding this information provided to me by UL...


----------



## Frankyh (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey there,this is Kenjifujima,glad to join this forum and glad to meet you here,I look forward to getting some inspiration and getting to know all of you.


----------

